# que es capacitor para ampli de auto



## transistonio (Oct 8, 2007)

si alguien sabe para que sirve este capacitor de potencia para auto,como se conecta en el auto,pero sobre todo  para que sirve, ahi les mando una foto .amigos

atte.transistonio


----------



## Yarol (Oct 8, 2007)

Hola transistonio, los capacitores se instalan mas que todo cuando se tienen plantas para subwoofer de alta potencia, ya que para que estas plantas puedan mover un sobwofer de alta potencia se necesita mucha potencia en amperios, por ese motivo muchas veses observamo que cuando tenemos nuestra planta funcionando a toda capacidad notamos que las luces del carro bajan su intencidad al ritmo del bajeo, esto se debe al gran consumo que la planta realiza en el alternador, hay es donde entra el capacitor, para que cuando nuestra planta necesite mas potencia el capacitor se le facilite, otro motivo por el cual se requiere el capacitor, es que ofrese un nivel de respuesta  (descarga) mucho mas rapido que el de la bateria y de esa forma suplir mas eficientemente nuestra planta.

Con respecto a la instalacion, se recomienda instalar el capacitor lo mas cerca posible de la planta, me explico, que el cable sea lo mas corto posible entre los bornes positivos de la planta y el capacitor, cabe resaltar que dicho cables deben ser muy gruesos para disminuir al minimo la resistencia que se pueda producir en el conductor (cable). espero haberte disipado las dudas.


----------

